# Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und G.Skill RipJaws V



## krxrx (30. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vor einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Lüfter auf ein Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Mainboard zu setzen, als RAM würde ich gerne vier G.Skill RipJaws V Module verwenden.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob alle vier RAM-Module unter den Dark Rock Pro 3 passen würden, im Netz finde ich dazu verschiedene Aussagen, mal wird gesagt es passt und mal, es passt nicht.
Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. September 2016)

Das wird wohl nix werden, BQ setzt schon eine max. Höhe von der Grundplatte von 39 mm an http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk019/bk019_dim_de.pdf

Die RAM´s sind etwas höher http://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-3333C16D-16GVK


----------



## krxrx (30. September 2016)

Dabei war ich mir nicht sicher, ich dachte, dass bei dieser Angabe nicht berücksichtigt wurde, dass der Kühler, dadurch dass er auf der CPU sitzt ja etwas höher sitzt, weiter verunsichert hat mich dieser Artikel Montage - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Dual-Tower-Kuhler fur hochste Anspruche
In diesem Artikel wird behauptet, dass unter dem Kühler 4,25cm Platz wäre.

Aber wenn es von der Höhe nicht passt, hättest du einen Vorschlag, bei welchem CPU-Kühler es passen würde?
Ich suche einen Kühler, der relativ leise ist und von der Kühlleistung für geringes übertakten geeignet ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. September 2016)

krxrx schrieb:


> Dabei war ich mir nicht sicher, ich dachte, dass bei dieser Angabe nicht berücksichtigt wurde, dass der Kühler, dadurch dass er auf der CPU sitzt ja etwas höher sitzt, weiter verunsichert hat mich dieser Artikel Montage - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Dual-Tower-Kuhler fur hochste Anspruche
> In diesem Artikel wird behauptet, dass unter dem Kühler 4,25cm Platz wäre.
> 
> Aber wenn es von der Höhe nicht passt, hättest du einen Vorschlag, bei welchem CPU-Kühler es passen würde?
> Ich suche einen Kühler, der relativ leise ist und von der Kühlleistung für geringes übertakten geeignet ist.



Für geringes OC benötigst du keinen DRP3 

Da würde schon dieser reichen EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## krxrx (30. September 2016)

Ich dachte nur, wenn ich doch mal mehr übertakten möchte, habe ich schon Mal einen richtigen Kühler dafür, außerdem muss ich zugeben, hat mich das Design schon etwas gereizt 
Erst hatte ich den BQ Shadow Rock 2 im Blick, aber unter dem Kühler ist noch weniger Platz für den RAM.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2016)

krxrx schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, wenn ich doch mal mehr übertakten möchte, habe ich schon Mal einen richtigen Kühler dafür, außerdem muss ich zugeben, hat mich das Design schon etwas gereizt



Ja, ich habe mich auch verführen lassen 

Viele Sonntagsschrauber verzweifeln bei der Montage des Kühlers,

wer aber mit Schraubendrehern umgehen kann, packt das schon


----------



## xTheNewKid (1. Oktober 2016)

Also ich fand die Montage jetzt nicht sehr schwierig.
Solltest du Probleme haben hol dir eine helfende Hand.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2016)

xTheNewKid schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Montage jetzt nicht sehr schwierig.
> Solltest du Probleme haben hol dir eine helfende Hand.



Nö, ich auch nicht 

Falls keine dritte Hand vorhanden sein sollte Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## sexytime86 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe genau das selbe Setup (also ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming, beQuiet Dark Rock 3 Pro und die g.Skill Ripjaws V) und muss sagen es passt perfekt. Es sind sogar noch 2-3 mm Luft bis zum CPU Lüfter


----------



## guaneri (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich find den Kühler trotzdem unangenehm zu montieren, hab ihn durch rumbasteln schon 2-3x runtergenommen und im Vergleich zu nem gleichwertigen Noctua ist das Teil einfach mies designed in der Haptik. Von der Kühlleistung her bin ich jedoch zufrieden. Im Nachhinein würd ich nen D15 nehmen und die Lüfter wechseln


----------



## sexytime86 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte den Dark Rock 3 und habe erst am Montag die Pro-Variante draufgeschraubt. Es ist zwar ein bisschen fummelig mit den kleinen Schräubchen aber das Ergebnis war es definitiv wert  Zudem hat er ein sehr ansprechendes Design und unter Last hat mein 6700K @ 4,3 GHz eine Temperatur von 60 C°. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2016)

sexytime86 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Dark Rock 3 und habe erst am Montag die Pro-Variante draufgeschraubt. Es ist zwar ein bisschen fummelig mit den kleinen Schräubchen aber das Ergebnis war es definitiv wert  Zudem hat er ein sehr ansprechendes Design und unter Last hat mein 6700K @ 4,3 GHz eine Temperatur von 60 C°. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Jo, derKühler passt schon, wenn man keine zwei linken Hände zur Montage hat


----------

